

Ask HN: what is the problem with Eiffel (the programming language)? - yannickmahe

I just saw an ad in Gmail for the Eiffel programming language. It feels kind of weird that a programming language would need to advertise.<p>Has anybody ever used it? What are the reasons for its lack of success?
======
mhd
Took too long to get free, cross-platform implementations out there - reducing
it to yet another proprietary programming language and/or some pseudocode for
learning from Meyer's book (which is good, if a bit opinionated).

Then SmallEiffel came out, and it actually got used for a few pet projects
across the internet, but as far as I can see, it changed its name to
"SmartEiffel" and died.

Also: Ada. (and, well, if _that_ is stealing your thunder…)

